# الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) و معاذ عليان 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !



## The Dragon Christian (15 أبريل 2011)

*الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) و معاذ عليان 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

*[FONT=&quot]مقاله رقم (**[FONT=&quot]14**[FONT=&quot])**[FONT=&quot]ارتفع الى  السماء   وجلس  عن  يمين  الله*​*!*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


  للتحميل


    اضغط هنا



 *يقول المشكك :*​​


> *14- **ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله** !*​
> *يدعي المسيحيون أن**المسيح صعد حياً إلي السماء ، وهو حي فيها الآن مما يفيد ألوهيته** :*
> 
> *Mar 16:19 **ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ** ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ**اللَّهِ**.**ونقول : إن**الصعود**لم ينفرد به المسيح حتى تدعون أنه**إله**، ألم يرد في كتابكم المقدس في سفر الملوك**الثاني*​
> ...


*التعليق** :*​​

*يا عزيزي نعم ايليا واخوخ صعدوا السماء ولكن؟؟!!*​​
*هل جلسوا علي يمين الاب ؟؟؟ نريد الجواب علي هذا السؤال **ولكن الي أي سماء صعودا ايليا واخنوخ ؟**والي أي سماء صعد المسيح ؟؟**يقول المسيح** :**(يوحنا 3: 13)وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.**ولكن الي أي سماء صعودا ايليا واخنوخ ؟**والي أي سماء صعد المسيح ؟؟** يقول قداسه البابا شنوده [1] :*​
*و**السماء  التى نزل منها رب المجد، وإليها صعد، ليست هى السماء التى صعد اليها أخنوخ  وإيليا وغيرهما.. إذن ما هى السموات التى نعرفها، والتى ذكرها الكتاب.*​​
 *1- سماء الطيور: * *السماء  التى يطير فيها الطير، هذا الجو المحيط بنا. ولذلك قال عنها الكتاب طير  السماء (تك 26: 1)، وطيور السماء (تك 3: 7). وهذه السماء فيها السحاب ومنها  يسقط المطر (تك 2: 8). ويمكن أن تسبح فيه الطائرات حالياً، وتحت السحاب،  أو فوق السحاب.*​​
 *2- هناك سماء ثانية، أعلى من سماء الطيور، وهى سماء الشمس والقمر والنجوم**.  أى الفلك أو الجلد "ودعا الله الجلد سماء" (تك 8: 1). وهكذا يقول الكتاب  نجوم السماء (مر25: 13). وهى التى قيل عنها فى اليوم الرابع من أيام  الخليقة "وقال الله لتكن أنوار فى جلد السماء.. لتنير على الأرض.. فعمل  الله النورين العظيمين.. والنجوم" (تك1: 14-17). وهذه غير سماء الطيور..  ومع ذلك فحتى هذه السماء ستنحل وتزول فى اليوم الأخير، إذ تزول السماء  والأرض (مت 18: 5). وكما قال القديس يوحنا فى رؤياه "ثم رأيت سماء جديدة  وأرضاً جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى مضتا، والبحر لا يوجد فيما  بعد" (رؤ 1: 21).*​​
 *3- السماء الثالثة، هى الفردوس: * *وهى  التى صعد إليها بولس الرسول، وقال عن نفسه "اختطف هذا إلى السماء  الثالثة.. أختطف إلى الفردوس" (2كو 12: 2،4). وهى التي قال عنها الرب للص  اليمين "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو 43: 23). وهى التى نقل إليها الرب  أرواح أبرار العهد القديم الذين أنتظروا على رجاء، واليها تصعد أرواح  الأبرار الآن.. إلى يوم القيامة، حيث ينتقلون إلى أورشليم السمائية (رؤ  21).*​​
 *4- أعلى من كل هذه السماوات، توجد سماء السموات**... قال عنها داود فى المزمور "سبحيه يا سماء السموات" (مز 4: 148). وهى التى قال عنها السيد المسيح "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذى نزل من السماء، إبن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء" (يو 13: 3).  إنها السماء التى فيها عرش الله. قال عنها المزمور "الرب فى السماء كرسيه"  (مز 11: 4، 103: 19). وأمرنا السيد ألا نحلف بالسماء لأنها كرسى الله (مت  34: 5). وهذا ما ورد فى سفر أشعياء (1: 66). وما شهد به القديس اسطفانوس  أثناء رجمة، حيث رأى السماء مفتوحة، وابن الإنسان قائماً عن يمين الله (أع  7: 55، 56). كل السماوات التى وصل إليها البشر، هى لا شىء إذا قيست بالنسبة  إلى تلك السماء، سماء السموات. ولذلك قيل عن ربنا يسوع المسيح: "قد إجتاز  السموات" (عب 14: 4)، "وصار أعلى من السموات" (عب 26: 7).*​​
 *وقد ذكر سليمان  الحكيم سماء السماوات هذه يوم تدشين الهيكل. فقال للرب فى صلاته "هوذا  السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعك" (1مل 27: 8)، (2 أى 18: 6).*​​
 *سماء السموات هذه لم يصعد إليها أحد من البشر. الرب وحده هو الذى نزل منها، وصعد إليها.*​​
 *ولذلك قيل عنها فى سفر الأمثال:*​​
 *من صعد إلى السماء ونزل؟.. ما إسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت؟ (أم4: 30).*​​
 *أتسال إذن عن السموات التى ورد ذكرها فى الكتاب.*​​
 *إنها سماء الطيور (الجو)*​​
 *وسماء الكواكب والنجوم (الجلد - الفلك)*​​
 *والسماء الثالثة (الفردوس)*​​
 *وسماء السموات التى لم يصعد إليها أحد من البشر.*​​
*طبعا المسيح صعد وجلس ( استقر ) في سماء السموات التي لم يصعد اليها احد والدليل علي ذلك انه جلس علي يمين الاب :*​

 *متي 26 : 64*​​
*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ**الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ **ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ **يَمِينِ **الْقُوَّةِ**، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ*​
*مرقس 14 : 62**فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ**الإِنْسَانِ **جَالِسًا عَنْ **يَمِينِ** الْقُوَّةِ**، وَآتِيًا**فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ**».
**مرقس 16 : 19**ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى**السَّمَاءِ، **وَجَلَسَ عَنْ **يَمِينِ **اللهِ
**لوقا 22 : 69**مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ **يَمِينِ **قُوَّةِ اللهِ**».
**اعمال 7 : 56*​
*فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً، **وَابْنَ**الإِنْسَانِ قَائِمًا عَنْ** يَمِينِ **اللهِ**».*​​
*روميه 8 : 34**مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَدِينُ؟ اَلْمَسِيحُ هُوَ الَّذِي مَاتَ، بَلْ**بِالْحَرِيِّ قَامَ أَيْضًا، الَّذِي هُوَ أَيْضًا عَنْ** يَمِينِ **الله**ِ، الَّذِي أَيْضًا يَشْفَعُ فِينَا*​
*افسس 1 : 20**الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ،**وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ **يَمِينِهِ **فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ*​

*،**كولوسي 3 : 1**فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ قُمْتُمْ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَاطْلُبُوا مَا**فَوْقُ، حَيْثُ الْمَسِيحُ **جَالِسٌ عَنْ **يَمِينِ **اللهِ*​

*عبرانيين 1 : 3**الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ**كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا**لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي** يَمِينِ **الْعَظَمَةِ** فِي**الأَعَالِي،*​
*عبرانيين 10 : 12**وَأَمَّا هذَا فَبَعْدَمَا قَدَّمَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا ذَبِيحَةً**وَاحِدَةً، جَلَسَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَنْ **يَمِينِ **اللهِ،*​
*عبرانيين 12 : 2**نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي**مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ، احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِينًا**بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي** يَمِينِ** عَرْشِ اللهِ*​



*هل هذا يكفي ام لا؟؟**قد يعترض علينا ويقول ماذا يعني انه  جلس عن يمين الاب ؟ اذا يبقي اثنين ليس اله واحد !!!*​


*يجيب قداسه البابا شنوده [2]:*​
*· **وهذه الحقيقة سجلها الوحى الإلهى في مواضع كثيرة، نذكر**منها**: *​​
*أ قول السيد المسيح لأعضاء مجمع السنهدريم أثناء**محاكمته** " **من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً**على سحاب السماء" (متى26: 64**). *​​
*ب قول القديس اسطفانوس أثناء**استشهاده " ها أنا أرى السماء مفتوحة، وابن الإنسان قائماً عن يمين الله" (أع7**: 56).*​​
*ج قول القديس الإنجيلي في قصة الصعود " ثم أن الرب بعدما**كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء، وجلس عن يمين الله" (مر16**: 16).*​​
*د قول القديس بولس الرسول عن**السيد المسيح " بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا، جلس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي**" (**عب1: 2، 3**).*​​
*ه وفي شرحه كيف أن المسيح**أعظم من الملائكة، قال " لمن من الملائكة قال قط: اجلس عن يمين، حتى أضع أعداءك**موطئاً لقدميك" (عب1: 13). وقد أخذ هذا عن مزمور (110: 1). الذى ورد فيه الرب لربى**اجلس عن يمينى**... ".*​​
*فماذا يفهم من جلوس**المسيح عن يمين الآب؟*​​
*· **الآب ليس له يمين ولا شمال، لأنه غير محدود. كما أنه مالئ الكل**. **لا يوجد فراغ عن يمينه لكى يجلس فيه أحد. فما معنى الجلوس عن يمينه؟*​​
*· **إن**كلمة اليمين ترمز إلى القوة وإلى البر وإلى العظمة**. *​​
*كما قيل " يمين الرب صنعت قوة. يمين الرب رفعتني. يمين الرب صنعت**قوة فلن أموت بعد بل أحيا" (مز117). ويعنى أن قوة الله صنعت هذا وهنا يمين الآب وبر**الآب وعظمته. ولذلك قيل أيضاً عن الابن إنه جلس عن يمين القوة حيناً، وعن يمين**العظمة حيناً آخر**. *​​
*· **وكلمة جلس هنا تعنى استقر**... *​​
*ومعنى هذا أن الابن الذى في إخلائه لذاته كان يبدو أمامكم في ضعف،**تلطمونه وتجلدونه، وتصلبونه، هذا بالصعود قد دخل في قوته. ولم تعودوا ترونه ضعيفاً**فيما بعد... حتى أنه في مجيئه الثانى سيأتى على السحاب، في مجده، محاطاً بالملائكة**والقديسين (متى25: 31). لأنه في المجئ الثانى سيأتى " بقوة ومجد كثير" (متى24: 30**). **كذلك فإن الابن الذى وقف أمامكم كخاطئ ومذنب، ووقف أمام الآب حاملاً كل خطايا**العالم... هذا سيجلس عن يمين أبيه، أى في بره، لا يجرؤ أحد أن يتهمه فيما بعد**. *​​
*إن عبارة الجلوس عن يمين الآب، تعنى أن**مرحلة إخلاء الذات قد انتهت ودخل الابن في مجده**.*​​
*ولهذا قيل في جيئة الثاني إنه يأتى " بمجده ومجد الآب" (لو9: 26**) **وقيل "إن ابن الأنسان سوف يأتى في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته" (متى16: 27) هذا المجد هو**الجلوس عن يمين الآب**.*​​
*وأيضا يقول **القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي** :*​
* [ **كون  الإبن المتجسد جلس عن يمين الآب ، فماذا يُشير هذا إلا إلى أصالة بنوة  المسيح لله ؟ وأن لاهوت الآب هو من لاهوت الإبن ، فلكون الإبن يحكم ويملك  في ملكوت أبيه ، لذلك يجلس على نفس عرش الآب ، ويُرى بلاهوت الآب ، لذلك  فإن " الكلمة " هو الله وكل من يرى الإبن يرى الآب ، ولهذا فلا يوجد إلا  إله واحد** .*​

*  والإبن – المتجسد – إذ يجلس عن اليمين ، فليس هذا معناه أنه يضع أباه على  شماله ، ولكن يعني أن كل ما هو للآب هو أيضاً للإبن حسب القول (( كل ما هو  للآب فهو لي )) ، وهكذا فالإبن رغم أنه قيل عنه يجلس عن اليمين فإنه يُرى  أيضاً الآب عن اليمين ، هكذا يكشف ويوضح لنا بالأكثر أن الإبن أيضاً عن  اليمين ، فالإبن حينما يجلس عن يمين الآب يكون الآب في الإبن ] *​
* ( Athanas. , Duscourse,I. 61. )*​

* وهنا واضح أن معنى كلمة يمين = المساواة في الكرامة والمجد*​​
*  وأيضا من الواضح ، أن الله مهما تشبه بالإنسان – كي ما يقدر أن يفهم  الإنسان ويستوعب سر عمل المسيح – يظل كيانه فائقاً جداً عن مفهوم ما  للإنسان من جلوس وقيام ويمين وشمال ... ، وبالتالي كل الأوصاف الجوهرية من  أبوة وبنوة ، فالله مدرك ولكن لا يُدرك كماله ، والأب والابن رغم كونهما  أقنومين ، إلا أنه بسبب جوهرهما الواحد فلا ثنائية في كيانهما إطلاقاً ،  فالتساوي المطلق بينهما لا يجعل الثنائية العددية قائمة بينهما على الإطلاق  . وهذا هو مفهوم "الصورة الجوهرية " في اللاهوت ، كما يقول القديس  إيرينيئوس :*​​
* (( فالآب هو الجوهر غير المنظور للإبن ، والإبن هو الجوهر المنظور للآب ))*​​
* ( ضد الهراطقة 4: 5 ) *​​

*مازال السؤال قائم : "هل صعد ايليا واخنوخ الي يمين الاب او صعدوا الي سماء السموات ؟؟؟"*​

 *[1]**  سنوات مع اسئله الناس لقداسه البابا شنوده الجزء الثاني ص 40  (( أي سماء صغدوا اليها ؟))*​​

 *[2]**  كتاب لاهوت المسيح لقداسه البابا شنودة ص 74*​​

* يتبع.........*​​​[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الرد علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

المسيحية هى امل البشرية


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الرد علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

*النقطه الثانيه وهي قول المشكك :*​ 


> *وقد يحتج بعض النصارى**أن هذه الفقرة وردت في خاتمة إنجيل لوقا**
> **Luk 24:51 **وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ انْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ**وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ**. *
> *
> *
> ...




*التعليق*​ *وضحنا بالاعلي انها موجوده في المخطوطات القديمه وايضا الترجمات [ 1 ] *
*اذا ادعائك باطل*
*وايضا قولك " **فإذا كان إنجيل مرقس لم**ترد هذه الفقرة في أقدم مخطوطاته** , **فمن أين أتى بها كاتب إنجيل لوقا**؟**! ** "*
*[FONT=&quot]لنفرض ان قولك صحيح ماذا تعلق علي الأتي :
في انجيل متي.......
*​​ *متي 26 : 64*
*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ**الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ **ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ **يَمِينِ** الْقُوَّةِ**، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ**
**مرقس 14 : 62*​ *فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ**الإِنْسَانِ **جَالِسًا عَنْ **يَمِينِ** الْقُوَّةِ**، وَآتِيًا**فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ**»*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]يتبع بالرد علي باقي ادله التفنيد المزعومه...........*​​


*[FONT=&quot]لقراءه هذا الجزء يرجعي تحميل الملف بالاعلي 
*​​
*[FONT=&quot]لمشاهده المخطوطات[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولقراءه المزيد عن التحريف المزعوم يرجي مراجعه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاتي[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نهايه انجيل مرقس للدكتور holy bible
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## miramora (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

ممكن اعرف فين الاقى الردود على *كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح ) ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*



> ممكن اعرف فين الاقى الردود على *كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح ) ؟؟؟؟*



الاول :
 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !
الثاني:
 7 الله ظهر في الجسد !

وجاري الرد علي الباقي..............
​


----------



## حنا السرياني (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

رد ساحق ربنا يباركك


----------



## miramora (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

thx 4 reply ...  waiting ur answers ..


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*



> *وقد يحتج بعض النصارى**أن هذه الفقرة وردت في خاتمة إنجيل لوقا**
> **Luk 24:51 **وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ انْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ**وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ**. *
> *
> *
> ...


*مين الغبى اللى كاتب الكلام دا قبل منبهدله بهدلة صغنونة كدا علشان بحب اخد خبر بالاغبياء *


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*




> *مين الغبى اللى كاتب الكلام دا قبل منبهدله بهدلة صغنونة كدا علشان بحب اخد خبر بالاغبياء *



تحب ابعتلك اسمه هنا ولا علي رساله خاصه؟ لو تحب


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

*قبل مرد على العته دا 
نصوص صعود السيد المسيح بعد قيامته للسماوات بعيدا عن الاناجيل الازائية نهائيا 
انجيل يوحنا الرسول
**عَلِمَ يَسُوعُ فِي نَفْسِهِ أَنَّ تَلاَمِيذَهُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَى هذَا، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَهذَا يُعْثِرُكُمْ؟*
*62 فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِدًا إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً!*


*28 سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ، لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي.*

*قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ*

*وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ*


*سفر اعمال الرسل
**وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ. وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.*
*10 وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ، إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ،*
*11 وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ، مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقًا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ».*


*سفر العبرانين *
*وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ، وَهُوَ قَدْ جَاءَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ لِلْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ، فَبِالْمَسْكَنِ الأَعْظَمِ وَالأَكْمَلِ، غَيْرِ الْمَصْنُوعِ بِيَدٍ، أَيِ الَّذِي لَيْسَ مِنْ هذِهِ الْخَلِيقَةِ،*
*12 وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُول، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيًّا.*

*وايضا*
*لأَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ إِلَى أَقْدَاسٍ مَصْنُوعَةٍ بِيَدٍ أَشْبَاهِ الْحَقِيقِيَّةِ، بَلْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ عَيْنِهَا، لِيَظْهَرَ الآنَ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ اللهِ لأَجْلِنَا.*

*دى امثلة بسيطة عن صعود يسوع الى السماء عينها بعد قيامته المقدسة ولم اعتمد مطلقا على الاناجيل الازائية *


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*



> تحب ابعتلك اسمه هنا ولا علي رساله خاصه؟ لو تحب


*على الخاص *


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*



> *فإذا كان إنجيل مرقس لم**ترد هذه الفقرة في أقدم مخطوطاته** , **فمن أين أتى بها كاتب إنجيل لوقا**؟**! *
> *وعلى هذا يسقط**الإستدلال بهذا النص على صعود المسيح بعد صلبه المزعوم وجلوسه عن يمين الله فضلاً**عن الإستشهاد به على ألوهيته المزعومة** !*


*هنا الجهل وياريت الكل يراجع بحث الاستاذ فادى عن خاتمة مرقس بحث اكاديمى رائع 
المخطوطات اليونانية التى تحذف نهاية مرقس الطويلة مخطوطتين فقط لا غير هما السينائية والفاتيكانية
ونعيد ونقول مخطوطتين فقط لا غير 
وبيرجعوا للقرن الرابع 
نهاية مرقس موجودة فى تقليد القرن الثانى ممثل فى الاتنينة القديمة والسريانية وتقليد القرن الثالث ممثل فى القبطية البحيرية وتقليد القرن الرابع ممثلة فى الفلجاتا ومن بعده الترجمات اليونانية بكافة تصنيفاتها
نهاية انجيل مرقس موجودة فى تقليد الكنيسة فى اقدم صوره مخطوطات وابائيات 
النص مدرج فى كل نسخ العلماء النقدية 
الاختلاف هو فقط من كتب الخاتمة 
التقلديين يقولوا انها من قلم مرقس
والنقديين يقولوا ان مرقس لم يسعفه الوقت لانهاء انجيله لاى سبب كان واكمل الجزء الاخير الرسول اريستون 
وفى كلتا الرائيين النهاية رسولية ومثبتة فى تقليد الكتاب بقوة 
ليخرج علينا قوم ابتلانا الله بهم يقولونا لا مش عجبنا احنا مش عايزنا
هو بمزاج اهلكم يابدو
ووجدوا مخطوطة ارمينية مثبت فيها نهاية مرقس ومكتوب تحتها اسم الرسول اريستون
*





*سواء اراء النقديين او التقلديين بكاتب نهاية مرقس فالكنيسة تسلمت انجيل مرقس بنهايته من عصر الرسل والنهاية قانونية مليون فى المية ومن تقليد انجيل مرقس 

بالنسبة للنقطة التانية
*


> *وقد يحتج بعض النصارى**أن هذه الفقرة وردت في خاتمة إنجيل لوقا**
> **Luk 24:51 **وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ انْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ**وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ**. *
> *
> *
> *ونقول إن **إنجيل مرقس هو**المصدر**الذي اعتمد عليه كاتب إنجيل لوقا في كتابة**إنجيله*


*وماعلاقة النقد الكتابى ياعزيزى بعدم اصولية نهاية لوقا
هذا الجزء فى انجيل لوقا لا خلاف عليه ولا يوجد فيه شبهه نصية من اساسه
اعتماد لوقا ومتى على مرقس بافتراض ان مرقس كتب اولا 
وهذا لاافتراض ينهار امام حقيقة اخرى ان متى هو الذى كتب اولا وليس مرقس ودا يؤكده كثير من الاباء هنتعرض ليه قريبا
لكن ماعلاقة دا بان نهاية لوقا لا شبهه نصية عليها والنص فى لوقا ومرقس ايضا شهادة لا غبار عليها لصعود المسيح الى السماوات 
ولا عزاء للمجانين *
*هل من مزيد من تفاهات ياعزيزى *


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

شكرا لك شمس علي الاضافه الرائعه
الرب يباركك
وانا هادور علي بحث الاستاذ فادي واضع الرابط هنا


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد

 Fadie​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

معترض اخر*[معاذ عليان ]* يقول نفس ما قاله صاحب كتاب نقد تاليه النصاري وردينا عليه ولكنه يزيد سؤال ونجاوب عليه :



> السؤال هنا ... هل الصعود للسماء كان منفرد بيه المسيح فقط  عشان تقولوا إنه إله ،
> 
> هو مش الكتاب المقدس بيقول في سفر  الملوكالثاني  2 أعداد 11 ، 12  أن النبي إيليا صعد إلي السماء حي وترك أليشع  خلفهيبكي ... و إنه إلي الآن حي فيها  ؟
> 
> ...



والسؤال المهم هنا ... لو كان الله تجسد  فيجسد المسيح ، فمين اللي قام بعملية الإصعاد دي ؟؟؟ حتقولى  الآب... إيه دليلك ... وليه ... هو الأبن ماكانش قادر يعملها من نفسه  ؟؟
 الذي صعد هو الجسد [ الكلمه المتجسد ]
الذي اختص بالصعود هو الجسد
لان اللاهوت لا يصعد ولا ينزللانه يملا الكل

سفر إرميا 23: 24
​
إِذَا اخْتَبَأَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي أَمَاكِنَ مُسْتَتِرَةٍ أَفَمَا أَرَاهُ أَنَا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَمَا أَمْلأُ أَنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟

المزامير 139 -
7 أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ؟ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟
 8 إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ، وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ.

​يقول قداسه البابا شنوده :










> ثم أن المسيح عليه السلام لم يصعد من ذاته إلي السماء .. بل أُصْعِدَ إلي السماء ، يعنى فى قوة أخرى  قامت بإصعاده أو رفعه إلي السماء ... والدليل نلاقيه فى إنجيل لوقا  24 عدد 51 : **  وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ يُبَارِكُهُمْ، انْفَصَلَ عَنْهُمْ  وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ **



قال المسيح [ صَعِدَ ] يو 3 : 16
وايضا :
 إنجيل يوحنا 20: 17

قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ».

​ولكن ليس المشكله في صعود المسيح
ولكن الاهم والتي تدل علي لاهوته بالتاكيد قوله :
وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.

ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.
ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.

السؤال هنا :
كيف يكون المسيح يتكلم علي الارض مع نِيقُودِيمُوسُ 
وهو في السماء [ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. ]؟؟؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) و معاذ عليان 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*

*مش عارف يا اخ دراجون انت بترد على ايه اصلا 
دول عالم فسكونية خالص
مين قال ان صعود المسيح للسماء هو دليل انه هو الله
دى نص الحقيقة النص التانى هو كونه فى السماء من قبل ان ياتى
 يصعد الى حيث كان اولا 
** فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِدًا إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً!*
*معجزة الصعود متحدى كل قوى الحاذبية فى حد ذاتها مع وضع حقيقة وجود المسيا السماوى قبل وقت وجوده على الارض
يضع لنا حقيقة واحدة ان المسيا ليس ارضى بل هو سماوى جاء فى الجسد لتميم رسالة محددة وسيرجع الى حيث ماكان
** فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ مُوسَى أَعْطَاكُمُ الْخُبْزَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، بَلْ أَبِي يُعْطِيكُمُ الْخُبْزَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ،*
*33 لأَنَّ خُبْزَ اللهِ هُوَ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْوَاهِبُ حَيَاةً لِلْعَالَمِ».*
*34 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَعْطِنَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ هذَا الْخُبْزَ».*
*35 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا* 
*ونصوص كثيييييييييير تقول ان المسيا مسكنه سماوى قبل ان ياتى على الارض فحينما يصعد يصعد الى حيث ماكان اولا *
*
نقطة هامة اخرى 
المسيح صعد الى اين؟؟؟
الى الاقداس الحقيقة الى السماء عينها جالسا عن يمين عظمة الاب
لا يوجد انسان يحمل طبيعة بشرية كان ماكان يتواجد فى الاقداس سوى المسيح
الذى قال عنه سفر العبرانين
** وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ، وَهُوَ قَدْ جَاءَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ لِلْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ، فَبِالْمَسْكَنِ الأَعْظَمِ وَالأَكْمَلِ، غَيْرِ الْمَصْنُوعِ بِيَدٍ، أَيِ الَّذِي لَيْسَ مِنْ هذِهِ الْخَلِيقَةِ،*
*12 وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُول، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيًّا.* 
*ولى عودة فى هذة النقطة **فى كلام كتير هيتقال*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (12 مايو 2011)

*رد: الاول في الرد: علي كتاب (( نقد أدلة النصارى في تأليه السيد المسيح  )) و معاذ عليان 14 ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله !*



> *مش عارف يا اخ دراجون انت بترد على ايه اصلا *
> * دول عالم فسكونية خالص*


عارف انه كلام فاضي
ولكن انت تعرف ان مافيش مسلم تتكلم معه في الايه يو 3 : 13

والا يقول [ ان اخنوخ وايليا صعدوا ] 
​


> * مين قال ان صعود المسيح للسماء هو دليل انه هو الله*


هما اللي قالوا


> *لمسيح صعد الى اين؟؟؟
> الى الاقداس الحقيقة الى السماء عينها جالسا عن يمين عظمة الاب
> لا يوجد انسان يحمل طبيعة بشرية كان ماكان يتواجد فى الاقداس سوى المسيح*


هذا ما قلته 
ان ما مييز صعود المسيح هو انه جلس عن يمين عظمه الاب

والدليل علي الالوهي ليس الصعود او النزول
ولكن وجوده في السماء وبيتكلم علي الارض



> *ولى عودة فى هذة النقطة **فى كلام كتير هيتقال*


طبعا نرحب بالاضافه لاني بستفاد منك ومن المشاركات
وشكرا علي الاضافه الرب يباركك


----------

